# 2-
. 
     .
   ,    ?       ?  ?   ?  10 .    ! :Redface:

----------


## olka81

, ,       2-?

----------

> http://www.gnivc.ru/document.aspx?id=80
> 
> http://www.lubezniy.ru/kladr/address/


.
 :Wink:

----------


## olka81

**, ,  !       2-,     ,    ...

----------

> 


  ,  2-  )

----------


## olka81

,     :Smilie:

----------

?         ....

----------


## olka81

,   ,    ...

----------


## olka81

,     ?

----------


## saigak

2-        .   ?    ?      .3.  :Wink:

----------

> 


       ....      ...

----------


## olka81

**,    ,  ,    !!!  :Rotate:  , ,    ,     ,      ,          :Smilie:

----------

2 , (. ) ,      :Frown:    .,      ?    2 ?

----------


## kile4ka

2   2009,     4   .     ?????

----------


## ..

,   ,  ,   !   ( 2009-- -)     (   .3),   :       !!!   :Wow:

----------


## olka81

> ,   ,  ,   !   ( 2009-- -)     (   .3),   :       !!!


   ?  ,     ,    ,      :yes:

----------

-      ?     , .    ?

----------


## ..

> ,   ,  ,   !   ( 2009-- -)     (   .3),   :       !!!


,  , ,  -     (),     ,  !

----------

, - -  ,      ,   ?   ZIP-

----------

()    2010,    ...  :Frown:

----------


## 11

> ,  , ,  -     (),     ,  !


    ? , !  :Frown:

----------


## 11

,   .     ,   .

----------


## Bucom

.       "" . ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .       "" . ?


   ...     ,               2-.

----------

,     ,    5 . 
   , ,    (  )   5   ? 

   ? 
 ,          ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,     ,    5 . 
>    , ,    (  )   5   ? 
>    ? 
>  ,          ?


          .    - -      .

----------

?

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


  .

----------


## Imelnila

,     2-,    ?

----------


## Imelnila

?

----------

,  ,      .    (.) ,     -2

----------

,      2010 .  :Frown:  ,   ,   2009 ?

----------


## __

2-     1 .   . :Smilie:

----------

...   .

----------

2-  22   .     1 (

----------

> **,    ,  ,    !!!  , ,    ,     ,      ,


, -,          2009 ???    2010-,    .... :Frown:

----------


## olka81

,    2009, 2010  ,      ,  2009    :yes:

----------


## __

,       .

----------

:        ??

----------


## natalinsha

? -    ?

----------


## Bucom

> :        ??


 .  ()   .

----------

> .  ()   .


..      .   2..      ??

----------


## rina461

:  10     ,   ,   ,          - ,    ,  2009    2006!!!      ,  ,     .      ,   ,   -  .      ,   -2009,       (   ),    ,  ,    ,    . ,        ,        .  !!! :Smilie:

----------


## rina461

,      ?    !!!  :Wink:

----------

2-.             .     .   .  .   :Wink:

----------

:Big Grin:          .. 
   ?

----------


## rina461

!!!  . .   !!!    ?  !!!   !!! :Redface:

----------


## astral

( 2009 .13.30).    ,   2-  .  ???,!

----------


## Imelnila

> 2-.             .     .   .  .


 -       ?  -       2-,  ?

----------

,        ( - 2  +  4   400)   .4.1       23600 (103-1600, 108-22000),   .4,5 -      18400.    5200 ?           1200... ( 1  8.1)

----------


## lubezniy

> ( 2009 .13.30).    ,   2-  .  ???,!


   2- ,   ?
   .

----------


## Bucom

> ..      .   2..      ??

----------


## Bucom

> 


       -   . .,   "1",   "",   " "          gnivc,     BASE.ARJ.   ""      .     ,     -   - BASE.ARJ.  ""      -    (  ).

----------


## astral

""-   ,   ""  .

----------


## Imelnila

,        ? ,       2-,    ,    ?   ?

----------


## Bucom

-               " " (        ""). ?    - - .       ,      .

----------


## Imelnila

,     .      .    ,       - 2-  .   3

----------


## saigak

!!!     . :
1.    : 108-113,  - ?    ?
2.        ?      .... 

         ,        .

----------


## saigak

-    2010 .  2009 -   .
   ????

----------


## BeginBUH

!

  "-2009"   gnivc.ru  .   .      . ,    ""   . ,    ,    .   -. 
, .         gnivc.ru?

----------


## Bucom

> !
>         gnivc.ru?


 ""     . . #53.

----------


## Bucom

> ,     .      .    ,       - 2-  .   3


    2-    ( .. ) -   .   ( )   -      -         .

----------


## BeginBUH

> ""     . . #53.



!  !  !

----------


## Imelnila

> .


  ,       ?    ,        (        ,   ,    ).    -       ?           .   . .

----------


## Bucom

> 


   .  1     (   ).    (  )    .    ,   . !    , ,   , ...  ...

----------


## Imelnila

,    -    -   .        ,     ?

----------


## Bucom

> ?


  .             10 .?

----------


## Imelnila



----------


## Bucom

> 


,    (,  ,     ). :          -      -            2-?

----------


## Imelnila

:Frown:                   .  -    .   .           ,  ?

----------

,    .             :Smilie:

----------


## 1

, , 1.      ? 
                              2.  13%- ?

----------

> , , 1.      ? 
>                               2.  13%- ?



1.    2008.,    
2. (    ),   ,      ,    .   13%,  1 ().
    ,       183     12   .                  (  )    (. 2 . 207  ).  : http://www.audit-it.ru/articles/acco...38/186086.html

   2010
"           .           ,         .                 -   ,            183  . ,        .      30 ,         13 .      183        12         ,            .
    ,       183     12   .                  (  )    (. 2 . 207  ). ,     ,      , ,    ,         -  ,      .    1 000         ."

----------


## Bucom

> , , 1.      ? 2.  13%- ?


1.      13.10.2006 N -3-04/706@  :"   "   ,      ,            .         " ",       (    ).   ,      ,       "     "     2.9 .".   -   !
2. :  ,  13%.

----------


## rina461

, .    ,   ,    ,    ,  ,  .  -,    ,    !      , .      ,    .    -.    .    , -  -! :yes:

----------


## rina461

2-   -   !!!  ,  ,    ,  ,     ,  -  .      ,    !!!  :Wow:

----------


## .

( ) 18 ,  ,    2-

----------


## .

(((      http://www.nalog.ru/

----------


## saigak

> ,    (,  ,     ). :          -      -            2-?


   .    -     .

----------


## saigak

> ????


!!!        ????
      .         .

----------


## rina461

,  13.33!!!    :        ,      13.28!   (),       ,     . - ,   !!!   . -,     .  !!! :Redface:

----------


## rina461

.  -,    . .  2-  .    ,    . . :yes:

----------


## rina461

: , -  . :Redface:

----------


## rina461

, , ,      . .. :  !!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,     2009       ? ( ,  18,19). ,   ? (  ,    !)

----------


## .

20,23,24 ,     ,      2-

----------

5,6,27        .

 ,     ?   , "    ,      ".     1-   (    2009. ),      (   2000,     -   ),      1-           ?...

----------


## .

1   ,      2 , ..          2-,      ,    ((    ,   1  (

----------

, .       2009 (13.33)    ,     .      ,    . - , ?

----------

> 2


        ?     10     ?

----------

2-. ,  - .  - ,    ?

----------


## lubezniy

> 2-. ,  - .


...    .



> - ,    ?


    .

----------

!
,  ,   -2009 (13.33)    13%- .   ,  ,       .  ,      -   ?
    250 ,      .

----------


## lubezniy

> ,  ,   -2009 (13.33)    13%- .   ,  ,       .  ,      -   ?
>     250 ,      .


 .       (      :Wink:  ).  -   ,    .

----------

> 


      ,      (   -,    )?  ,   .

----------


## Larik

,      ,    ,   ,  ......  5  ...   ,    .  ,   ,  18/22 (18-22, 18_22), 1, 0.       ,    ,     .   ?

----------


## *-*

-        2-     13,28 ,    13,33,     ?

    ,           ?

----------


## basovamarina

1    :yes:

----------


## .

,          ?      . ,       , ,     /.         ?

----------


## saigak

> .  -,    . .  2-  .    ,    . .


 !!!    !!!

----------


## saigak

> ,          ?      . ,       , ,     /.         ?


.    2-.

----------


## Imelnila

2-,    .    -        :Frown: (        - ,     3 ,   ...

----------


## saigak

-!     ???

----------


## lubezniy

> ,      (   -,    )?  ,   .


    . , - ?    .

----------


## Imelnila

> -!     ???


 :Redface:     -   )

----------


## saigak

> -


     ?

----------


## Imelnila

2-   "     ",     ,  , -       ,        .    .      -      "   ".     " "

----------


## saigak

> "   ".     " "


---... :Wow:

----------


## lubezniy

> 2-   "     ",     ,  , -       ,        .    .      -      "   ".     " "


     ... ,         .

----------


## Imelnila

> ... ,         .


     ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ...


 .

----------


## Imelnila

> ... ,         .


     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

?        -  ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ?


     .  :Smilie:     ,    .

----------


## saigak

:Stick Out Tongue:      ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ...


.  :Stick Out Tongue:    ,   , "          2009 ".

----------


## saigak

, .  !     ,     !

----------


## Imelnila

> .    ,   , "          2009 ".


     ..        ..   -    - "        ....    " -          2007 .         -     .          ,   ...,   , -  ,    ,   .....

----------


## lubezniy

*Imelnila*,      ,      2-.

----------


## Bucom

> *Imelnila*,      ,      2-.


         31.10.03 N -3-04/583 "           2003 ".   , ,      (. 3.xls).

----------


## Svetik120908

, ,     2-     2009.,     .     ,       2009.? :Love:

----------


## lubezniy

> , ,     2-     2009.,     .     ,       2009.?


,   ?

----------


## Imelnila

> *Imelnila*,      ,      2-.


   ,    " ?"-     ...   -

----------


## Imelnila

> 31.10.03 N -3-04/583 "           2003 ".   , ,      (. 3.xls).


,

----------


## Larik

*Imelnila*,    ?

----------


## Imelnila

> *Imelnila*,    ?


 ,  . ,    ,

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    " ?"-     ...   -


  ,  ?  :Wink:      -     .      .

----------


## Imelnila

,  ..    , .. 
       ))

----------

- ,      ,  , !    ...

----------

,      2009 .,    ,         .            ???      .    ???

----------

2009,      .   :\NP2009W\RAB\_2_7709_20090201    1,    "   :\NP2009W\RAB\_2_7709_20090201\1.XML  ,    ."      ?

----------

> 2009,      .   :\NP2009W\RAB\_2_7709_20090201    1,    "   :\NP2009W\RAB\_2_7709_20090201\1.XML  ,    ."      ?


   .      HTML !

----------

13.33 . 
  ,    .. 
  ,      .  .. 
  .  ()     -. 
    2-,      ,     ?    , .
.

----------

,         ,

----------


## Larik

> ,         ,


    .

----------

2-       .

 13.10.2006 . -3-04/706@ 
  2-

     . -   ?     ?

----------

-2009   ...    ...   ..          ..

----------

> ,      2009 .,    ,         .            ???      .    ???


   -  ?   ?          ?

----------

.  :Frown: 
, ,  -     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

,      ,         .   .  :yes: 
        2  .

----------

,       ,    .    ,   2-?     .

----------



----------

,         . ,  ,   ,     .      .     ,       .    ,        ,       ,    -  . -?  - ,    15      .

----------


## Bucom

> 


   ,    - ,  .     . ,    " ".

----------

.   ,    .   .  :Wink:

----------

! 
 :Baby:       2?  :Baby:

----------


## OlgaK

**, ...      ...

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,   .   25.01  13.33,    .      1 .   13.35.   ?

----------

2009    - - .  - ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,   .   25.01  13.33,    .      1 .   13.35.   ?


        13.33.    .

----------


## lubezniy

> 2009    - - .  - ,  ?


  ?

----------


## amanda

-   1-? ? (-)

----------


## rina461

.  ,   2-,  !!! !!!  13.28  13.33     ,     ,     ,        ,     . . .    .     .  !!! :yes:

----------


## D-SANA

-    "      "?       .
 1;      ..
    ??[/

----------


## anetanet

13    2-  ,   14   -   !      ,  ...        ...    ,   :Big Grin:

----------


## lubezniy

> 13    2-  ,   14   -   !      ,  ...        ...    ,


 ,   USB, .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lubezniy

> -   1-? ? (-)


 ,  ?   ,     ,         ,     .

----------


## Larik

> -    "      "?       .
>  1;      ..
>     ??[/


   ,  -  -    .   ,     .     .

----------


## .

> 


     ?      .

----------

03-02-2010 .-2.
         ,   ,    . ,      ,      . -2  ,      ,   .    2   .   ,      -     ,  , ..     .
 ,  15   . ,   .      ,    ,       .     ,    . .
  -     ,       .

----------

,     2-   13.33   :Wow:   ))

----------

lubezniy
   .
    ,  ,           2009      ,   .
            ?

----------


## olka81

.    ,      ( ).  ?    , 2006 ,  ?

----------


## lubezniy

> .    ,      ( ).  ?    , 2006 ,  ?


    ?..

----------


## olka81

.     13.35.         -       ? ,     - 13.32.

----------


## Natysik

!
 ,    ,        1,5 ?   ,     ?

----------

> - 13.32


          .       13.33    :yes:

----------


## Bucom

> !
>  ,    ,        1,5 ?   ,     ?


 -    .     ( ).

----------


## olka81

**,    ,    2006 ...     13.35,        :Frown:      ,    :Cry:       ...     -  ,    ,   .  !!!!!

----------

! ,    2-   . ?  . .   ?

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

> ! ,    2-   . ?  . .   ?


 2-

----------


## olka81

???

----------

13.33     (108)  .

----------


## olka81

13.35...

----------


## Bucom

> -


""             ... ,  ,   ...

----------


## olka81

*Bucom*,    , !     ?     ?     ? 2006 ...

----------


## Bucom

> ?


"  " -> " .." ->  ("+")    .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

> *Bucom*,    , !     ?     ?     ? 2006 ...


       ?       .   101 (  )   108.          ,       .       ,        .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

*olka81*   :     22.12.2009  -7-3/708@@
"*        13.10.2006  -3-04/706@"*

----------


## olka81

!        ?

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,    ,    ,    ,      (  )       .

----------


## olka81

,  "  ".

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,  ,    "   ", ,  (    ),   ,      .        :Smilie:  ?

----------


## olka81

...      - ?

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,       ,    ,   ..  .            .        13.35.

----------


## olka81

...    ,    .

----------


## Bucom

> ...    ,    .


       ""   .    .        -  ,   (  )     .    -  /  (  ,    ).  ,      -  (    )  .  -   "",       .
  2-  2009 (.  )

----------


## Larik

.   2009       .       .     2-?

----------


## Bucom

> 2009       .       .     2-?


,      (  . 220  , . 2),      (., 311,313)   ;     ,    , ...       /?

----------

,  .  -2009 (13.33)   , ,  ,  ,    ,   .       ,         ,      .   ,     ?

----------


## olka81

*Bucom*, ,  !   ,      -       .    ?      ? ,    .     2-  -     :Smilie:

----------


## Bucom

> ?


  ,   .

----------


## olka81

> ,   .


 ,  ,    :Smilie:   ,  -        ,     .    ,     .

----------


## zhuravleva-nv

,   "?", .

----------


## olka81

.        :Smilie:  ,   )))

----------

*olka81*    ( ,  ,  -    ),   ,     (  )  . !

----------


## olka81

** ,      ...   .    :Smilie:

----------


## rina461

, .. ""      ,    400.   ,   "     ",        ,      .     . ,      !!! !!! :Smilie:

----------


## rina461

*olka81*,     ,    ,       . :yes:

----------


## Larik

> ,      (  . 220  , . 2),      (., 311,313)   ;     ,    , ...       /?


     1 ?

----------


## Bucom

> 1 ?


 "":  ->  ->   ->    ->  "  "      ,    (   ) ...       /?

----------


## olka81

*rina461*,   ,      :yes:

----------

> !!!        ????
>       .         .


    ?     .   ,  ,      !!!  -     ,     .

----------


## Lind

:
   ,        .   2000    2009 ., 2000    2010 .,  3480   2010 .( )
  2  2009 .?

----------


## Bucom

> ,  ,


""    :
  ->   ()->"+" (  "  "  ).
    ,         2009?

----------


## Bucom

(         )     ,    .

----------

> 


  " "

----------


## svetizh

! , !    24.08   ,         .  25.08   ,       .  .   .    2-?     ? , ,    :Embarrassment:

----------

svetizh,      ,  -   ,       .   ,       .   .      ,    . .,       .

       ,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## svetizh

!  ,    !  .  :yes:

----------

> " "


 ,           ,

----------

2-   2009    ,       ,      2-.  -                     ?

----------


## Natysik

?        .    . 
      .

----------

> 


 "  " - "  ()" -     "+"   .




> 


    1400 (        ,  .)

----------


## natpol

-   165  2-,   ?      ?   ?

----------


## 95

2-,   - ?   ?   ?

----------

[QUOTE=;52633349] "  " - "  ()" -     "+"   .
   !!!

----------


## vesnas

,           2-?

----------


## lubezniy

> ,           2-?


...  .

----------


## vesnas

,      ,

----------


## vesnas

,  ...  2    ,

----------


## __

2-     1.    7.7  4.5  510.    ?

----------

> 2-,   - ?   ?   ?


       )



> 2-     1.    7.7  4.5  510.


   .

----------


## __

> )
> 
>    .


       .    .

----------

...    ... ,     ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Natysik

...             ,          ?

----------

)

----------

,,         . .!!!

----------

> 


   ?  ?

   20    :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 95

,. -.     :  1, 2- ,  ,   .     .

----------


## saigak

...     1,2    ...       60    ...

----------


## 95

2   .

----------


## Nola1

,  !    13.33.        " ()  ". ,    ?

----------

> " ()  "


     "  .  . "  :Wink:

----------

2   ????????????????  !!!

----------


## lubezniy

?    ?

----------

,    2-  3-   ....

----------


## lubezniy

> ,    2-  3-   ....


 ?     ,     ?   .

----------


## risha225627

,   ,  15%(   2009),  ,   -,   .     2-?

----------


## risha225627

,   ,  15%(   2009),  ,   -,   .     2-?            ?

----------

> 2-?            ?


              (   )

----------


## risha225627



----------


## margo46

, !!  2009      .            ?    -  2-?

----------


## margo46

- ... :Big Grin:

----------


## inna99

!    . ,       .           ?

----------

> 



 - http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/..._
  :
2-, ,      .   1151065 (  2009 ,   2009  ),  (    15  2010  2009 ,  2010    15 ).

----------

2-          2-

----------

, .   -2010    2-,  .      ?      :Redface:

----------


## Sinit

, :
1.       2-  2010        2009  (  , )?     10  . 

2.         (  ).
 .

----------


## Strannic

> -2010    2-,  .      ?


1.    2- (   )
2.           - XML  .      ,     (  )  .                 ,        2- .
  (2 .)  XML-   




> , :
> 1.       2-  2010        2009  (  , )? 
> 2.         (  ).
>  .


1.       -   ...
2.    2010      ,       .        .    2010.56

----------


## Sinit

> 2.    2010      ,       .        .    2010.56



Strannic, .

----------

, Strannic  :Smilie:

----------

)))))))))))))))

----------

,       02.02.2010?    ,    " KLADRYS"    -  ...

----------

,    ". 2"      .  ,    1 ,  2    ,     .      . ,     " 2 "

----------


## Bucom

> ,     " 2 "


   " 2 "?  ?  ?        2010      " 2010.56" (., .,   #250).

----------


## Strannic

> ,       02.02.2010?    ,    " KLADRYS"    -  ...


   (    28.01.2011 .)    2010.  




> ,    ". 2"      .  ,    1 ,  2    ,     .      . ,     " 2 "


       ?    2?    ,      2     .       (  )  ,        .

----------

,    . . ,  .

----------

, , 2010 .   ,   ,         4 000,00 .     ,   .     -2   2760     ?        13%,     :Embarrassment:

----------


## Strannic

> , , 2010 .   ,   ,         4 000,00 .     ,   .     -2   2760     ?        13%,


 .        2760   503     4 000 .      .

----------

, Strannic.
  ,     ,        .     , ,   .))  ,     2760,   503  = 4 000,00 . ! ...

----------

! , ,    "       ...   "?     2010.53   . -  2-   ? .

----------


## Strannic

.       .     .

----------

!

----------


## 11

-2010   ,   XML  .      !  (((((((((          -  XPS.

   1,5 .,    !
 , :
1.      (,   )
2.      ( ,  !).   -2010     .  -

----------


## TALA04

> .       .     .


 .
   6 , .  ,   ,      ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## Strannic

> -2010   ,   XML  .      !  (((((((((          -  XPS.


:     XML-   .   ,        .   ,       .     .  ,     .     ? ,       2010.53.

----------

> .
>    6 , .  ,   ,      ,    .


, ,      2-  ?   ? .

----------


## Glawbuch

> 2-


  :yes:

----------

> 


!

----------

?       ?

----------


## elena_76

,             ,         ,

----------


## elena_76

> 1.    2- (   )
> 2.           - XML  .      ,     (  )  .                 ,        2- .
>   (2 .)  XML-   
> 
> 
> 1.       -   ...
> 2.    2010      ,       .        .    2010.56


   ,     ,

----------


## Strannic

2010.56.   ,     .   ,    ,   .    ,   .       ?

----------


## elena_76

,  ,

----------


## Strannic

Tester  2.28  11.03.2011 .    ,       -   .     CheckXML. ,   : NO_NDFL2____20110321_1.xml

----------


## elena_76

,       :Embarrassment:

----------

2   " 2010" (.56).  "13%" :       4    ,   ?   0.  ,   ,   0/.        400 .?  !

----------


## Strannic

(  X).  :   103

----------


## Bucom

> 2   " 2010" (.56).  "13%" :       4    ,   ?   0.  ,   ,   0/.        400 .?


        ,   4.    (        ).        ( "", ...  ..).

----------

, .   ,      ,    .    ?       (: 0/)

----------

> 


  .    " ".    .      .        .            (: 103 " "  400 ). !

----------


## musa

!   ,  ,   .  .    :     ,    .   1  8.1  ,           
NO_NDFL2_0264_0264_0264xxxxxx026401001_...................xml.
..       .          .
    ()   -   .

    .
         ?
    ,    .

   checkxml,   ,         .

----------


## svetla-59

! ,  56.  .    ,       .    !!!

----------


## hobbityulya

2010  65.
  .     ,    ,   . .
        .         :Frown: 

       nalogy.ru

----------


## Strannic

.      2010.56  ,   .     !

----------


## hobbityulya

.
  ,  2-   .

----------


## hobbityulya

56.
       .
       .
  .

, .  -  .       .

         65     56?

----------


## Strannic

.         . -   ?
*nalog.ru*,   -  *nalogy.ru*

----------


## hobbityulya

-    :Redface: 
      .
   .
    - 10 .     -   ?   ,   .

----------


## Strannic

2010,            ,    . ..            ,   .

----------


## Strannic

del...

----------

"2010" (.56)    "",    -    -.  ?    ...

----------


## grebenka

!
,    :
*1.*      ,   -     - 2011  2010    2010 ?
*2.*     , /  ,              -  /. ,     2-.   ,    "-.   , /     ".      ,     / ?
 !

----------

14        (,  , ,  , )
   (,      )
  .
    ?!
       ,    !
, !

----------


## ulechek_k

,   ...

   ,  2-   
  ,  

  ,    ,   ,      ..      :Help!:       ,     ?!

----------


## ulechek_k

> ,   ...
> 
>    ,  2-   
>   ,  
> 
>   ,    ,   ,      ..           ,     ?!


.. :Redface:

----------


## Bucom

> ,    :


1.  2010.56,        .
2.  ,    (   ).     "":  ,     .

----------


## Strannic

> "2010" (.56)    "",    -    -.  ?    ...


--...  Avast...
*Np2010w* npw.exe  .

----------

24.03.2011 08:16:14, : 2011.3.22,  : 1426,  : SCREEN.TEXTTEN1.INIT,  : 33, :  OLE,  0x8007007f:    .

----------

!
, !
   2    :

: //@
: ''
:    (  ?)



: /
: ''
:       -    (   )

    ?    1 (1: 8.1 (8.1.15.14) ,  1.2 (1.2.36.1))     ?     ,       ,     .   !

----------

> ..

----------

,     ...    ...,   , /...    ...  ,

----------


## grebenka

*Bucom*, !         :Smilie:

----------

2-  2010 .............. 2010  2011?

----------

?      ?

----------

2-         (  )?

----------


## Bucom

> 2-  2010


  - 2010.56



> ?


   ,   (  . ).



> 2-         (  )?


 -   1400 (,  .  )

----------

! :Smilie:  , !          2-  ,              .  3-     -        ?   " " ? (   ???)

----------


## lubezniy

> ! , !          2-  ,              .  3-     -        ?   " " ? (   ???)


 2010  -  .  2011       (    - . . 1 . 230).        .

----------


## .

!
, !
    -   .
 :
     -  
  -  
   -   

    2-?        ?
  2010.56

.

----------

! ,      2  . -  ,   ,         2.3, 2.8  2.9  2. ,  .      . 2.3 - 1,    2.8 -     (    3 ),   2.9  . .

----------

!
,     ,  .

----------

> !
> ,     ,  .


4800

----------


## Aisha1

:yes:       31.01      2  -      *?  *?

----------

2009   ., 2010     ,        ?         ...

----------


## Strannic

> 2009   ., 2010     ,        ?         ...


  ,      2010    -

----------


## Strannic

> 2-?        ?


       ,       



> 2 (  )    2-,      13.10.2006  -3-04/706@ ( .   , .     20.12.2007  -3-04/689@,     30.12.2008  -3-3/694@)   ,       , , ,        3     1-.


 -   ,   ,   .

----------

> ,      2010    -


 ,   -9494,  -610 (    . . 400)    610.        610,  1500,         ?

----------


## Strannic

> ,   -9494,  -610 (    . . 400)    610.        610,  1500,         ?


,     .    ,  .  -       ,

----------

> ,     .    ,  .  -       ,


    2   2011   2010,         2010,        2011?

----------


## Strannic

> 2   2011   2010,         2010,        2011?


     .   -    ,    ?       1      ,     - ...

----------

> .   -    ,    ?       1      ,     - ...


  ,     2009     ,,,,,

----------


## Bucom

> ,     2009     ,,,,,


  ,                 ., ,   .

----------


## lubezniy

> ., ,   .


     .

----------


## Bucom

> .


..  - ,     - ?      ...

----------


## lubezniy

> ..  - ,     - ?      ...


 ,       -  ,  .  - ,       (  ),  -   199.1 .

----------

> ,                 ., ,   .


   ,      ,     .. 5.6. ,    .   2009        ,   .....    3    .    .    ,     .

----------


## Bucom

> ,       -  ,  .


 ,  , .,  ,   .            ?      #325:
 "              ., ,   "-> "     ."



> ,


  ,   .        .

----------


## zema1979

,    2-      ,        ,      ?

----------


## aero

> ,   .        .


  .  - ,   5000,   7000,      5000   5000   . 5.6   2000.   ?

----------


## Strannic

: ... ...      2010 .  !!!     5.4  5000,      5.6 (* ,   * )  2000?    ?                 2011 .   ,      -    ...

----------


## Bucom

> : ... ...      2010 .


   2011.    (   )          .

----------


## Bucom

> ,    2-      ,        ,      ?


     .   ,     .

----------

, !
    -2    2010          !
        ?       ,         .  ?

----------

,       ,     ?

----------


## saigak

-1, .    -  .  .  , ...
-2,  2-,       ,    .

----------


## Sheda

, , ,       ,     ,     .   ,     ,     ( ).       2?...       ?

----------


## HelenY

:

       ,    0,            -      ? 

 :Redface:

----------


## Bucom

> -      ?


.

----------


## Bucom

> ,       ,     ?


  #336,     #334,   ?  !

----------

,   2-  2010 .       ?
2. 3-  4-    ( ),       13%?

----------


## Bucom

> ,   2-  2010 .       ?
> 2. 3-  4-    ( ),       13%?


      ,   01.01.2011,        2-. 3-  4- -    ,    .

----------


## HelenY

:

       ,      2400 ?

----------


## hjvf123

.      .      .  ????

----------


## grebenka

*hjvf123*,  (  )   ,        .       http://nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/prog_ur/3781799/,   ,      ! 
*, ,    -  ?*  - ?    ,     .

----------


## *GalinaK*

: http://www.gnivc.ru/Document.aspx?id=1792
 ,      ,  ""  .

----------


## grebenka

**GalinaK**, ,          . .

----------


## Olga82

:

: //
: '' 
:   
: //[position()=1]/@
: '' 
:    
: //[position()=1]/@
: '' 
:   ..    
: //[position()=1]/@
: '' 
:       

   ,       ,   .  ???

----------


## *GalinaK*

> :
> ...........
>    ,       ,   .  ???


 , ,   ..?

----------


## Olga82

1: 8.1 (8.1.15.14)
 ,  1.6 (1.6.30.7)

,        .    ,   .      ,   500  ...   ...

----------


## Olga82

</>

		< ="13">

			<>

				< ="01" ="2010" ="520.00"/>

				< ="02" ="2010" ="130.00"/>

				< ="03" ="2010" ="320.00"/>

				< ="04" ="2010" ="1440.00"/>

				< ="07" ="2010" ="160.00"/>

				< ="08" ="2010" ="6961.00"/>

				< ="09" ="2010" ="10068.00"/>

				< ="10" ="2010" ="11899.00"/>

				< ="11" ="2010" ="11169.00"/>

				< ="12" ="2010" ="8226.00"/>

			</>

			<>

				< ="" ="3200.00"/>

			</>

			< ="50893.00" ="47693.00" ="6200" ="6200" ="0" ="0" ="0"/>

		</>

----------


## *GalinaK*

?

----------


## Olga82

,   ,   .   2010    ,   2009, 2008. ,  2

----------


## DPr

,   , ..      1200 ?      ???

----------


## DPr

,        ?    2010      ,

----------


## Bucom

> 1200 ?      ???


 .  .



> ?


-  .   ?  (.. )  ?

----------


## DPr

,    )
      )  2        ,  ,     2011 .    
         ,

----------


## DPr

:    ,    2?

----------


## Glawbuch

:No: 


> ,     2011 .

----------

!  ,     .
   2010 .   ,         1 652 .    ,   2 000 .    "-45" . 
  2-  2010 .   5.6. "   . " 45 .,   5.3    5.4.

   2011 .       45 .     2-  2011 . . 5.3    . 5.4. .
 ?    2010 .   - ,     ?

----------


## saigak

2010 ?      ?

----------

2010 .   ,   ()       ,  ,   ,   . 
, ..       ,           ? ..   2011 ,     45 .    ?

----------

"4_2 -       ( tm100577.xml )  (/@)_"     ?   2010.56.

----------

!!! !!!
  .2010  ,  . 2011.  ()   ,        ...
  2-?
    ...

----------

(, )   2010.56  Excel  Word?  ,       .

----------


## Glawbuch

> !!! !!!
>   .2010  ,  . 2011.  ()   ,        ...
>   2-?
>     ...


,  , .

----------


## grebenka

-       .  ,  -     ,  ,    ,      .
1.   zip-,      (,   kladr).
2.      :    -   -  -     .
 !
 ,      ,     ,   .

----------


## saigak

> 2010 .   ,   ()       ,  ,   ,   . 
> , ..       ,           ? ..   2011 ,     45 .    ?


.  .       .
   :     ,     ,   ,    13%.         ,     .     .

----------

2-  2010 ,      .           ,  ,     -   .       , .      ,       ?     .  :Wow:

----------

**,    -   ,  -   -      .         .      ,       .      , ..      .         .  ,  -    ,     .

     //   .    ׸?!          ))

----------

> (, )   2010.56  Excel  Word?  ,       .


   ,    ? :Redface:

----------

?! 
   ?    ?

----------

:Frown:        ,       2010 ,       2011 ,    ??? :Wow:

----------

:yes:          2010!

----------

**,        ? 
  " 2010.56",   65 -  .

----------

:Smilie:  2011  ,      ?

----------

,    .         2009,       .

----------

:Rotate:  :Silly:  :write: ,   !
PS:  :yes: ,    2010!

----------

,        ,   , ..     ,       -    -   ))  :Wow: 

)

----------


## DPr

,  ,          2 ,     ,    ,  ,  "..."    ,     ,      ???

----------


## Bucom

> 2


 ,           2-.
       13.10.2006 N -3-04/706@ (.  22.12.2009) "       " (  "           N 2- "      200_ ")  :     ,                    ,     .          "N ______"  " _________"           ..
     17.11.2010 N -7-3/611@ "            ,         , " :
    ,                      ,     .          "N ____"  " ____"           ..

----------


## Bucom

> !


 
  #204

----------

> ,  , .


!

----------

> !  ,     .
>    2010 .   ,         1 652 .    ,   2 000 .    "-45" . 
>   2-  2010 .   5.6. "   . " 45 .,   5.3    5.4.
> 
>    2011 .       45 .     2-  2011 . . 5.3    . 5.4. .
>  ?    2010 .   - ,     ?


 !       ,    ,      (      ).   ,   ,  1652,    45  .     ,    :  ,   .

----------


## 87

! , !!!!!!!!!    ,   ?   ,   ?

----------


## Bucom

> ! , !!!!!!!!!    ,   ?   ,   ?


  .    #269  . 9,  " "  -   #1249,          ( ).

----------


## Na28ta

,    ?...     ,    .       2-.      ?   ,  ,   ,  ?  ,      ,    ?   ,         . ?    -    ?

----------


## grebenka

!
,  -     ,   -         ,     ?

----------


## 87

> .    #269  . 9,  " "  -   #1249,          ( ).


!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hobbityulya

> -       .  ,  -     ,  ,    ,      .
> 1.   zip-,      (,   kladr).
> 2.      :    -   -  -     .
>  !
>  ,      ,     ,   .


 grebenka!
      -      !      !   .

----------

!     2-    1.7.7.???     13%(((  1-  ...

----------


## Bucom

> 2-    1.7.7.


  #10 .
      (    ) -   .

----------

:Super:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ,      !)) :Redface:

----------

